# Threading on a G0516



## shiggins (Dec 5, 2017)

Has anyone cut threads with this lathe? I'm trying to do so for the first time.  I see no thread dial. Other lathes I've used had one so I'm not familiar with the process without one.
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 5, 2017)

You don't need a thread dial if you keep your thread chaser handle locked and reverse the motor at the end of the thread you're cutting.


----------



## shiggins (Dec 6, 2017)

Ah Yes. Good thing there's a finger loop on my coffee cup...


----------

